# What we need?



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

We need a bitch room. You wanna bitch, you go to the bitch room.

Otherwise, STFU and enjoy everyone else's opinion.

In another life, where I worked, we had a "whine cup". From time to time someone would walk into the office in the morning and drop a buck or two or even five in the cup and say, "Today I am going to be a bitch! I am going to whine my ass off! I am going to piss and moan about what we could be if only... bla... bla... bla...".

Every couple of months we took the whine cup and went out to lunch, everyone in the shop had a free meal.

We need a bitch room. You wanna bitch, you go to the bitch room.

Absolutely no offense intended to any females reading this... it could as easily say, you wanna be a bastard go to the bastard room...

Point is that we need a place where all this silly crap can happen.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The old Chat Room used to serve that purpose quite well, but alas, it is no more.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I really don't understand all this stars ****. My English is not good enough. :king:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> I really don't understand all this stars ****. My English is not good enough. :king:


When you say a naughty work like shit or fuck, it automatically gets censored and replaced with stars.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't understand all this stars ****. My English is not good enough. :king:
> ...


C'mon, it was a joke, the grining smiley shows that... :cookie:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > abagrizzli said:
> ...


Yeah I know, but it gave me a chance to say shit and fuck, in context


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I wander what happened to the good old 2-dots? Like in a..s, sh..t and other juicy words.. :king:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:cursin: fuck ! :cursin:

.

.

:blush: ahhhh, im all better now :banana:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Fortunately, slingshooters have such a place:

Real Slingshooters Forum!!!

A forum set up spcifically for the very few members of our niche hobby who just can't get along. Now we don't need to pollute SSF with bitching and moaning just because we feel like it.

Enjoy.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is idea. How about the individual adjusts to the forum instead of the forum adjusting to the individual. Its like some people expect us to carpet the world when they should just be putting a pair of slippers on. Think about it. We should have learned to work and play nice in kindergarten and pre-school. Is respect and consideration for our fellows really that difficult?I'm sure there are other forums were such nonsense is welcome. This forum is for sharing the love and passion of SLINGSHOTS.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

All this typing. Seems like several people like to argue, if you argue about a slingshot forum, I could just imagine how you would act in real life. Have some respect and take your non slingshot drama somewhere else. You type 1000 words to say nothing.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Isn't yet more drama about drama just more drama?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

disputes happen in every social situation, real men step behind the building and settle things. They dont fight and argue for all to see, its like smoking cigarettes, don't let kids see you smoking.

what ever happened to setting a good example for youths.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

my typing is a bad influance on youths, sorry. hahaha


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> All this typing. Seems like several people like to argue, if you argue about a slingshot forum, I could just imagine how you would act in real life. Have some respect and take your non slingshot drama somewhere else. You type 1000 words to say nothing.


 :rofl: Yet he continues to type????? :rofl: two more posts after this.THANKS YOU MADE MY DAY!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i love you all here at SSF . :wub: you all look sexy when you get your mad on. the constant show of over the top testosterone makes me moisterize. we should all hold hands in a peace cirlce and weave flowers and olive branches into our hair. and let our bodies be over taken by cosmic peace of karma . we should all be as one as i am you and you are he and we are all together.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

gooze fraba lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i love you all here at SSF . :wub: you all look sexy when you get your mad on. the constant show of over the top testosterone makes me moisterize. we should all hold hands in a peace cirlce and weave flowers and olive branches into our hair. and let our bodies be over taken by cosmic peace of karma . we should all be as one as i am you and you are he and we are all together.


Is there not an emoticon for everything? LoL


----------

